# Tenet: absolute dogs****



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

I saw the latest movie ‘blockbuster’ to pollute cinema screens. I don’t know why I still bother checking out new films post 2010.

It was beyond bad. What do film critics actually do such that this film wasn’t blown out of the water before it had a chance to ooze into the collective unconscious?


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Is the 2010 watershed due to a specific event, or more illustrative of a change?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

RogerWaters said:


> I saw the latest movie 'blockbuster' to pollute cinema screens. I don't know why I still bother checking out new films post 2010.
> 
> It was beyond bad. What do film critics actually do such that this film wasn't blown out of the water before it had a chance to ooze into the collective unconscious?


.....ooohhh, I was looking forward to that, now I'm not so sure. Yours is not the first bad review I've read Roger. Nolan's been ok in the past imv so I'll still give it a go when it's available to rent via streaming.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Chilham said:


> Is the 2010 watershed due to a specific event, or more illustrative of a change?


Just illustrative


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It was kind of derivative of some of Nolan's past stuff, and a couple of other well-known action/sci-fi films that I won't name since it would be a spoiler. The best thing about it is the special effects for me. I agree the idea behind the inversion stuff was pretty silly. It should be apocalyptic, but is used for the sake of action and a very specific narrative.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

:lol:

This is a proof of Nolan's popularity and uniqueness (more like the sum of it) that makes a person create a single thread for it, even if the film is a kind of mess in terms of coherence, but according to friends, especially in terms of writing emotions and motivations out of characters. I told here it absolutely amused me. I do think there is an apocalyptic plot and that Nolan uses time effectively again. But the more I understand what that apocalypse is about and how it works, the less I enjoy it. 

To be fair, it's the kind of film that if you know the ending, you don't enjoy it at all. Not Nolan's most creative stuff, probably one of the worst executed, but a first-class modern thriller for sure.

I do have a Nolan film that can be called a hot-mess: The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I generally do not enjoy movies as much as the average fan (Rotten Tomatoes reviews tend to be higher than I would give), and I definitely do not enjoy sci-fi or superhero movies as much as others even though I read superhero comics and loved sci-fi when I was young.

I did notice that Tenet received rather favorable reviews from both critics and the audience. It's not impossible that certain groups would hate a film that most others enjoy, but I wonder what those who disliked Tenet feel makes the average person like the movie while you dislike it so.



Granate said:


> I do have a Nolan film that can be called a hot-mess: The Dark Knight Rises.


I did not enjoy The Dark Knight Rises anywhere near as much as the first two (Batman Begins and The Dark Knight Rises). Did you enjoy Nolan's first two?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> I did not enjoy The Dark Knight Rises anywhere near as much as the first two (Batman Begins and The Dark Knight Rises). Did you enjoy Nolan's first two?


I'm usually in awe with The Dark Knight. Both plot and visuals. I've often struggled with _Batman Begins_ until I watched it in our 60 fps tv when it was brand new. I'm not a fan of Christian Bale himself. Funny enough, it's _TDK_ the soundtrack I like the least of the three. I own the Batman Begins CD and Lasiurus is a favourite track of mine. And _TDKR_ is my favourite soundtrack composed by Hans Zimmer, this time alone, after his later _Interstellar_ masterpiece.














I'm quite eager to bite the new Gorasson _Tenet_ soundtrack outside the cinema. I really digged it inside there.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Granate said:


> This is a proof of Nolan's popularity and uniqueness (more like the sum of it) that makes a person create a single thread for it


I would also say it's the result of marketing vs reality.



Granate said:


> I do have a Nolan film that can be called a hot-mess: The Dark Knight Rises.


Yep, this was also aweful.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

RogerWaters said:


> I saw the latest movie 'blockbuster' to pollute cinema screens. I don't know why I still bother checking out new films post 2010.
> 
> It was beyond bad. What do film critics actually do such that this film wasn't blown out of the water before it had a chance to ooze into the collective unconscious?


Yeah, the modern corporate art is pretty unsatisfying. I pretty much don't watch any new movies or tv series anymore. Very rarely are there exceptions, but most.of it is pretty vapid.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, the Christian Bale Batman movies always kept my attention - liked them very much. I thought all the previous Batman movies sucked.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me, seeing how immensely overrated Christopher Nolan and his pompous and pretentious movies are.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Well, the Christian Bale Batman movies always kept my attention - liked them very much. I thought all the previous Batman movies sucked.


I like Keaton and Nicholson's acting...I like the new batmans and jokers but for me these two are the ultimate.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

DeepR said:


> Doesn't surprise me, seeing how immensely overrated Christopher Nolan and his pompous and pretentious movies are.


He's OK. I've liked a few of his movies (his first one, Memento, is my favourite) but I agree he is very overrated.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have only seen Interstellar from him, but it’s one of my favorite movies of all time, so I have high hopes for Tenet!


----------

